# Other Worlds - SFF book event, Derby



## Alex Davis (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to pass on news of the latest Alt.Fiction event - this'll be the first in a new year-round programme, so really exciting stuff! We've got Tony Ballantyne, Peter F Hamilton, Mark Charan Newton and Adrian Tchaikovsky joining us, so should be a great day.

Hopefully will see some of you there anyway.

Thanks a lot!

Alex


Tor UK and Alt.Fiction present
*Other Worlds*
Derby Quad, Market Place, Derby, 
Saturday 6th Nov, 1pm-4pm
Tickets £8 (£6 concession) from QUAD box office on 01332 290606 or at www.derbyquad.co.uk/other-worlds


*Other Worlds* offers panel discussions, giveaways and signings and is an ideal event for both readers and writers of science-fiction and fantasy. Authors appearing include the UK's best-selling SF author PETER F HAMILTON, Shadows of the Apt writer ADRIAN TCHAIKOVSKY, rising fantasy star MARK CHARAN NEWTON and author of the Recursion trilogy and the Penrose series TONY BALLANTYNE. For the latest updates visit Derby Quad's website at www.derbyquad.co.uk/other-worlds


*Other Worlds workshops*
Sat 6th Nov, 11am-12pm
Tickets £3. *Numbers are strictly limited so book early to avoid disappointment.*
*Other Worlds* is also proud to present a pair of writing workshops. Both workshops will take place at 11am-12pm at QUAD and can be booked at the box office details as above.
Science-fiction writing workshop with TONY BALLANTYNE
Fantasy writing workshop with MARK CHARAN NEWTON


Alt.Fiction is a trading name of Writing East Midlands. For more information visit www.writingeastmidlands.co.uk


----------



## chopper (Nov 1, 2010)

argh. right in the middle of my busy season. retail doesn't like me taking saturdays off in november......

does this mean you'll be doing a lot more smaller events rather than one big do in june? or both?


----------



## Alex Davis (Nov 1, 2010)

The June event will still be the highlight of the calendar, but there will be a whole host of other events going on year-round. I've already confirmed a Christmas Ghost Story event, and should soon be firming up details for three residential writing weekends as well.


----------

